# Dating for motorhome owners.



## Bushtrekker (Jun 16, 2012)

It's just occurred to me that for those looking for new partners, motorhome ownership has a lot of benefits. 'Do you want to come back to my place' is a lot easier when your place is parked outside  and those endless waits for ladies to get ready are a thing of the past 'Does my bum look big in this' Is relative when the bum in question is in a tiny two berth camper, which anyone's bum would look big in.  Then of course there are the three hour waits for ladies to decide what to wear...dead easy, anything by Craghoppers or Millett's, with matching wellies or walking boots.

There is one disadvantage of course, the morning after, when you try to creep out of someone elses camper without the early morning queue for the showers realising that you haven't come out of your own van, but on
the plus side there are none of those irritating queues to use the loo if you are on a site.

If you decide that you've met the new love of your life you can always sell both campers and buy an RV, in case any little motorhomers result from your illicit nightime liaisons and you need space for a cot... now that's really wild camping :raofl:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 16, 2012)

quote" Is relative when the bum in question is in a tiny two berth camper" crumbs in mine a little bum would look big lol


----------



## Somelier (Jun 16, 2012)

Or, next morning you can be gone and never seen again, ready for the next assignation.:shag:


----------



## Go wild (Jun 16, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> It's just occurred to me that for those looking for new partners, motorhome ownership has a lot of benefits. 'Do you want to come back to my place' is a lot easier when your place is parked outside  and those endless waits for ladies to get ready are a thing of the past 'Does my bum look big in this' Is relative when the bum in question is in a tiny two berth camper, which anyone's bum would look big in.  Then of course there are the three hour waits for ladies to decide what to wear...dead easy, anything by Craghoppers or Millett's, with matching wellies or walking boots.
> 
> There is one disadvantage of course, the morning after, when you try to creep out of someone elses camper without the early morning queue for the showers realising that you haven't come out of your own van, but on
> the plus side there are none of those irritating queues to use the loo if you are on a site.
> ...


Cracking idea, could catch on :banana:


----------



## rach82 (Jun 17, 2012)

Someone should start a dating site.....'motorhome matches'

or .... 'campervan companions':lol-053:


----------



## sinner (Jun 17, 2012)

Camper-love 
Have bed will travel )


----------



## Ste (Jun 17, 2012)

We'll all be throwing our keys in a fishbowl next! With the lasses praying for the Winnebago keys!!!


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 17, 2012)

Haha. some of that rings true - I do rememeber a camping trip where one of my friends had invited a new man in her life - though it hadnt got past the dating stage.  One of the group was in a cmapervan with windows over looking their two tents.  we all used to get daily updates on who had been seen going into who's tent and what time they left - if they did!  Very public courtship, but happy to say that they are now happily married!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 17, 2012)

you know when it serious when you see double sleeping bag lol



ps i only got singles lol{yes i do have two as i feel the cold at minus 12 and that is my excuse lol}


----------



## Smaug (Jun 17, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> you know when it serious when you see double sleeping bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> ps i only got singles lol{yes i do have two as i feel the cold at minus 12 and that is my excuse lol}



Singles can be zipped up as a double if you have a companion for warmth, & slipped one inside the other if you are alone. At least that's how I use mine on the boat depending on whether the good lady is with me or not.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 17, 2012)

mine cannot be zipped together lol


----------



## donkey too (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm all for this dating lark but cam we have them on sale or return?:shag::sleep-027::lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 17, 2012)

donkey too said:


> I'm all for this dating lark but cam we have them on sale or return?:shag::sleep-027::lol-053:



Well they are anyway, unfortunately they take your house, bank account car and pension with them.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 17, 2012)

rach82 said:


> Someone should start a dating site.....'motorhome matches'
> 
> or .... 'campervan companions':lol-053:



Or even Motorhome hook-ups


----------



## Smaug (Jun 17, 2012)

Robmac said:


> Or even Motorhome hook-ups



Is that a typo? H for F?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 17, 2012)

rach82 said:


> Someone should start a dating site.....'motorhome matches'
> 
> or .... 'campervan companions':lol-053:



You could start a new group up called Zimmer love!

A pack of viagra for every member.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 17, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> A pack of viagra for every member.



If nothing else it will stop you from rolling out of bed!


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Robmac said:


> If nothing else it will stop you from rolling out of bed!


That made I smile, that did


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

if i roll out of bed i fall out of the camper if the door is open


----------



## Somelier (Jun 18, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> you know when it serious when you see double sleeping bag lol
> 
> 
> 
> ps i only got singles lol{yes i do have two as i feel the cold at minus 12 and that is my excuse lol}



Ah, the beauty of a fixed bed - proper eiderdowns, a light one in the summer and a thicker one in the winter and if it gets very cold, then a nice snuggle up to SWMBO.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

well i just will have to make do with my hot water bottle and its cover and i not showing you its picture as mtm will get jealous lol mind you can always snuggle up to tfeater and down sleeping bag at least it dont talk in it sleep mind you that women for you they even talk when they asleep {well my ex did lol}


----------



## pj66 (Jun 18, 2012)

this is not the thread i was hoping for :idea: :sad::dnd:


----------



## donkey too (Jun 18, 2012)

pj66 said:


> this is not the thread i was hoping for :idea: :sad::dnd:



But  it is normal for this mad house.:wacko::wacko::banana: After all there is only one sane person on here. I have my hospital discharge papers to prove it.:cool1:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 18, 2012)

*Sanity is not required, but a sense of humour helps.*

This site is full of people with a lot of experience of wild camping, but mild insanity and a weird sense of humour prevail.  Ask a serious question and everyone will reply if they can. This thread was started in between the rain at the June meet, to occupy my mind while I was waiting  for the rain to stop and before heading to the pub. There probably would be room in the internet for a serious dating site for motorhomers, as at least you would have one interest in common.

This could run along the lines of existing sites...'Plenty of Fields', 'Fiats Reunited' etc.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

"single suzukis"


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 18, 2012)

*What about?...*

'Horny Hymers', or 'Randy RVers'?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

so is vw virgin women


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course if two motorhomers date and get together, then selling both and buying one bigger and better one could be on the cards, so long as you get a pre nup for if it goes wrong!!


----------



## Randonneur (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd go for Talbot Totty. :scared: :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> so is vw virgin women




No hippy that's just a dream, they dont exist


----------



## rab13 (Jun 18, 2012)

*trade in*

can i trade my girlfriend in ? one owner, low miles but hard word (red head) hope to get a ps3 :lol-053:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

rab13 said:


> can i trade my girlfriend in ? one owner, low miles but hard word (red head) hope to get a ps3 :lol-053:



No chance Rab mine has a few more miles on the clock but you know the saying. Out of the frying pan into the fire.


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

got a ps1 thats the best deal


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> got a ps1 thats the best deal



He sounds desperate hippy.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jun 18, 2012)

I've got a magic bean I could swap, Jack or anyone??


----------



## donkey too (Jun 18, 2012)

Never traded mine. But we did go to a wife swap party once. All I got though was an old fridge that wouldn't work.:lol-053:
which brings me to something else (off topic) that has puzzled me for a long time; How do you know the light in the fridge goes out when you close the door?


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> He sounds desperate hippy.





Divorce in weeks from £17 - no forms or solicitor fees.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 18, 2012)

hi dt.shove a small child in there ocasionally . thats what they are for .as well as cleaning chimneys and drains .


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Never traded mine. But we did go to a wife swap party once. All I got though was an old fridge that wouldn't work.:lol-053:
> which brings me to something else (off topic) that has puzzled me for a long time; How do you know the light in the fridge goes out when you close the door?



Have faith donkey.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jun 18, 2012)

donkey too said:


> Never traded mine. But we did go to a wife swap party once. All I got though was an old fridge that wouldn't work.:lol-053:
> which brings me to something else (off topic) that has puzzled me for a long time; How do you know the light in the fridge goes out when you close the door?



OMG, we're back to that bloody cat thing again - Shroedingers or something??? Trust DT to go all philosphical on us!!  Back to the subject in hand, one close to my heart!! :heart: If Rab13 was only offered a PS1 for his low mileage girlfriend, I can't help wondering what Derek might be worth???  Housetrained, high mileage, slightly past sell by date, but cuddly.....anyone??


----------



## maingate (Jun 18, 2012)

Oooh, I'll take him sweetie. :fun::wave::lol-049:


----------



## rab13 (Jun 18, 2012)

its looking like i will need to hang on to her dont want another ps1


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

rab13 said:


> its looking like i will need to hang on to her dont want another ps1



And you know the other saying Rab.

Beggers can't be chosers!


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

well i did makeeyou a offer best one and only one by the look of it lol


----------



## rab13 (Jun 18, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> well i did makeeyou a offer best one and only one by the look of it lol



yes and a very fair offer it was my friend, but you cant get modern warfare on the ps1 :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Jun 18, 2012)

rab13 said:


> yes and a very fair offer it was my friend, but you cant get modern warfare on the ps1 :lol-053:



you can just shoot it with ak 47 thats modern warfare


----------



## scenictraveller (Jun 18, 2012)

rab13 said:


> can i trade my girlfriend in ? one owner, low miles but hard word (red head) hope to get a ps3 :lol-053:



i have an old sheep getting on a bit and shaved, if intrested it likes grass (the green stuff you find in fields)


----------



## Randonneur (Jun 18, 2012)

I think we should have a miss / mrs wildcamper beauty?? contest at the next wildcamping meet. Bikini's only of course :scared: :scared:

Okay, I'm putting me tin hat on and taking cover!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lotty (Jun 18, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> I think we should have a miss / mrs wildcamper beauty?? contest at the next wildcamping meet. Bikini's only of course :scared: :scared:
> 
> Okay, I'm putting me tin hat on and taking cover!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm up for being the judge for that, must see the blokes in bikini's or is that mankini's :scared::lol-049:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 18, 2012)

*You beat Jen to it...*

I thought she would be the first to comment on that. It was nice meeting you two at the weekend by the way.


----------



## Robmac (Jun 18, 2012)

lotty said:


> I'm up for being the judge for that, must see the blokes in bikini's or is that mankini's :scared::lol-049:



Please Lotty, I was eating when I read that!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jun 18, 2012)

A nice little polkadot number.






lotty said:


> I'm up for being the judge for that, must see the blokes in bikini's or is that mankini's :scared::lol-049:


----------



## lotty (Jun 18, 2012)

Bushtrekker said:


> I thought she would be the first to comment on that. It was nice meeting you two at the weekend by the way.



great to meet you too, glad you had a good time on the meet.
You know how shy and retiring Jen is, she would be too embarrased to watch! :lol-049:


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 18, 2012)

*Shy and retiring are not the words I would use to describe Jen.*

Although I think a lot of it is front and there is a deeply sensitive woman lurking behind that brash exterior.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Jun 18, 2012)

lotty said:


> I'm up for being the judge for that, must see the blokes in bikini's or is that mankini's :scared::lol-049:



Lotty, are you really, REALLY sure about that???






Recognise anyone???


----------



## Bushtrekker (Jun 18, 2012)

*The slingshot David slew Goliath with...*

...was probably about that size


----------



## scenictraveller (Jun 18, 2012)

Randonneur said:


> I think we should have a miss / mrs wildcamper beauty?? contest at the next wildcamping meet. Bikini's only of course :scared: :scared:
> 
> Okay, I'm putting me tin hat on and taking cover!!!!!!!!!!!



could be a disater waiting to happen


----------



## Randonneur (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay we could do one for the blokes as well, beer bellies and man boobs in thongs anyone????? :scared: :scared: :danger: :danger:


----------



## al n sal (Jun 19, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> Lotty, are you really, REALLY sure about that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're not our camping lot they haven't got jellybean sandals on...


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 19, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> Lotty, are you really, REALLY sure about that???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I'm the one in the middle with the hairy chest and legs to kill for...:drive::banana:


----------



## Russtic (Jun 19, 2012)

donkey too said:


> e; How do you know the light in the fridge goes out when you close the door?



Set your camera on delayed shot with the flash turned off, stick it in the fridge quick and shut door. Voila!


----------



## maingate (Jun 19, 2012)

Bugger the mankini, go for it properly!

This is my lad (on the right, and his fiance on the left.


----------

